# Can anybody help me



## Woodtick (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm a newbie to this forum, Know very little about navigating around computers. I did manage to post a photo of a new project I'm about to start and did get some replies Thank You all for that. One reply from Kenbo of Toronto was that I use solid stock on the project but the plan calls for 1/4 material does any one know if 1/4 Cherry or Maple is available or am I stuck with Baltic Birch Ply as it seems to be the most Durable ply I have found. The other problem I had was resizing my photos to enable uploads I think I have finally mastered that procedure but am not sure if anyone can actually see them. Lastly is there a way to ask a particular member a question directly rather than going thru the forum and hoping they receive?

Many Thanks
Scrollerart:yes:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

scrollerart said:


> I'm a newbie to this forum, Know very little about navigating around computers. I did manage to post a photo of a new project I'm about to start and did get some replies Thank You all for that. One reply from Kenbo of Toronto was that I use solid stock on the project but the plan calls for 1/4 material does any one know if 1/4 Cherry or Maple is available or am I stuck with Baltic Birch Ply as it seems to be the most Durable ply I have found. The other problem I had was resizing my photos to enable uploads I think I have finally mastered that procedure but am not sure if anyone can actually see them. Lastly is there a way to ask a particular member a question directly rather than going thru the forum and hoping they receive?
> 
> Many Thanks
> Scrollerart:yes:


Depending on your ability / tools available you can re-saw down to 1/4 or have someone else do it.

You can buy a very large selection of good quality ply of many many different species. Even sinker cypress plywood is available, I know for certain that cherry & maple is also available.

I don't see any pictures on this post.

You send send a private msg after you reach some min number of post (don't remember how many) but you can leave a visitor mesg on ones profile too with 0 post. Click on their picture to go to their profile and the visitor mesg box is there...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Woodtick (Jun 21, 2011)

*can anybody help*

Thank you firemedic I'll keep looking for 1/4 solid stock but so far all the lumber suppliers i have been to see sort of look at me funny when I inquire and I don't have (yet) the equipment to manufacture myself.
As for my photos the site tells me I have 8 albums consisting of 35 photos but if you can't see them I obviously haven't mastered the resizing and uploading yet but I'll keep trying.
Thanks again
scollerart


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Ablums are great!*

Click on "my Photos" under his user name....

As far as 1/4" stock, I'm sure you know that it would require a planer and or wide belt thickness sander which any reputable cabinet shop, school Industrial Arts class or fairly complete home woodshop would have. A lumber "mill" is what you want rather than a lumber supplier. So let us know if you have success with that. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Your photos show up just fine. For thin stock it would be beneficial to get a local cabinet shop, or a millwork shop to machine you what you need. You might even price them out compared to buying thicker lumber and taking it to them.

You might try a Woodcraft store, or Constantines for what they carry in stock already prepared.












 







.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

scrollerart said:


> Thank you firemedic I'll keep looking for 1/4 solid stock but so far all the lumber suppliers i have been to see sort of look at me funny when I inquire and I don't have (yet) the equipment to manufacture myself.
> As for my photos the site tells me I have 8 albums consisting of 35 photos but if you can't see them I obviously haven't mastered the resizing and uploading yet but I'll keep trying.
> Thanks again
> scollerart


I misunderstood, I thought you tried to post pictures on this thread...

What are you looking to do? Scroll work?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

All kinds of thin (1/4", 3/8" 1/2") at http://walllumber.com/thin.asp

I have used their cherry, ambrosia maple and walnut. Was pleased with what I got.

George


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

scrollerart said:


> I'm a newbie to this forum, Know very little about navigating around computers. I did manage to post a photo of a new project I'm about to start and did get some replies Thank You all for that. One reply from Kenbo of Toronto was that I use solid stock on the project but the plan calls for 1/4 material does any one know if 1/4 Cherry or Maple is available or am I stuck with Baltic Birch Ply as it seems to be the most Durable ply I have found. The other problem I had was resizing my photos to enable uploads I think I have finally mastered that procedure but am not sure if anyone can actually see them. Lastly is there a way to ask a particular member a question directly rather than going thru the forum and hoping they receive?
> 
> Many Thanks
> Scrollerart:yes:


This may been answared i didn't read the other post's. Yes you can click on the person's name and a drop down menue will come down . You will see where you can post to them. Do you have a band saw?? I do lot's of resawing and can saw any size i need or want. You can find some on line do a search google. Their is a program that is free and will resize photo's. Their is a little learning curve but not much to it. Here is the links pick which one you want http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&..._gc.r_pw.&fp=dffd0c150f157a6e&biw=991&bih=567


----------



## BradB (Jun 9, 2010)

Try this place. www.tree2table.com 

They are down the road from you and should be able to help or at least guide you in the right direction.

Brad


----------

